# My Coffee Corner



## dennishan (Nov 24, 2019)

In the moment it looks like this:


----------



## dennishan (Nov 24, 2019)

I just forget my actually project, a gaggia Mini and yes, it was shipped in this Package!


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

dennishan said:


> I just forget my actually project, a gaggia Mini and yes, it was shipped in this Package!
> 
> <img alt="B33E1A35-E770-4A5F-8FF2-716B88311A6E.thumb.jpeg.edff912b92541104f96bf720b8446f29.jpeg" data-fileid="33948" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_11/B33E1A35-E770-4A5F-8FF2-716B88311A6E.thumb.jpeg.edff912b92541104f96bf720b8446f29.jpeg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


Nice. You must've bought it from someone who used to work for Amazon!


----------



## dennishan (Nov 24, 2019)

There were a lot of Material inside. Some more Boxes, bubble wrap and parts of foamed material.


----------

